# Conversational Arabic - Wanted



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm hoping to find a native Arabic speaker in Dubai, to practice conversation with as part of a language exchange for my English (I'm British). 

I'd like to meet face to face once or twice a week over coffee and/or shisha - ideally in Emirates Hills, Marina or Al Barsha areas.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Download imesh... You will find locals there galore.


----------



## Maze (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hi*



ShaunDubai said:


> I'm hoping to find a native Arabic speaker in Dubai, to practice conversation with as part of a language exchange for my English (I'm British).
> 
> I'd like to meet face to face once or twice a week over coffee and/or shisha - ideally in Emirates Hills, Marina or Al Barsha areas.




Hi Shaun, I'm Arabic native speaker, unfortunately I can't meet you face to face, but I found this website I hope it will be helpful for you. 

the website name is *Speak7* and from their you can choose Arabic. It has Arabic phrases audio. 



Good luck and if you need more information please knock on my door


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Download imesh... You will find locals there galore.


Thanks for the tip - appreciate it!


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

Maze said:


> Hi Shaun, I'm Arabic native speaker, unfortunately I can't meet you face to face, but I found this website I hope it will be helpful for you.
> 
> the website name is *Speak7* and from their you can choose Arabic. It has Arabic phrases audio.
> 
> ...


Hey Maze. Thank you very much for suggesting Speak7 - I'll definitely try it. 
A pity you can't meet face to face  but if you know anyone who can, I'd be pleased to meet them!


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

ShaunDubai said:


> Hey Maze. Thank you very much for suggesting Speak7 - I'll definitely try it.
> A pity you can't meet face to face  but if you know anyone who can, I'd be pleased to meet them!


Hi
That’s very funny to ask to meet people who speak Arabic; we are supposed to be in Arab country, anyway as I have nothing to do in the week except working , I’ll definitely will not refuse a shisha, PM me for details.


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

android said:


> Hi
> That’s very funny to ask to meet people who speak Arabic; we are supposed to be in Arab country, anyway as I have nothing to do in the week except working , I’ll definitely will not refuse a shisha, PM me for details.


Hi Android. Sounds like a plan! PM sent.


----------

